# OTA model won't boot past "One Moment"



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

Total newbie here, haven't had Tivo since the pre-HD DirecTivo days. 

Picked up an OTA in hopes of being able to record some stuff again. Start setting up, enduring the *still* incredibly long boot process that hasn't changed in 10 years  and go through to the hopefully final download that will take up two 1 hour!!??!?! Then the install process will take up to another hour? Sheesh. This thing must be good.

So 12+ hours later, it is stuck at "One Moment" with a blue ring that looks as though it should be animated and rotating, but it isn't. 

I power cycled several times, and it goes through the typical startup, then the Just a few more minutes or whatever it says, then the screen flickers a couple of times with some sort what sounds like error tones at each flicker. Then the dreaded One Moment shows its face again.

I tried some searching here but didn't find anything so sorry if this has been covered. 

Do I have a defective unit or something?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Check this out:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532023


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow thanks for the quick reply! I only searched the Roamio forum, didn't think to do the whole site.

Unfortunately that doesn't work for me. I can't tell if it is taking my kickstart code entry, the lights flash and all that, but it doesn't help. I should've mentioned that I had already tried that, but I wasn't sure if that information was valid for these models.

Should the blue ring under One Moment be animated? 

Is there a way for me to do a factory reset and try to start over?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

curtl said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply! I only searched the Roamio forum, didn't think to do the whole site.
> 
> Unfortunately that doesn't work for me. I can't tell if it is taking my kickstart code entry, the lights flash and all that, but it doesn't help. I should've mentioned that I had already tried that, but I wasn't sure if that information was valid for these models.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm not close to having an answer. I would call TiVo and hope for the best. If it can't be fixed by a power cycle, it's a real problem. Good luck.


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I'm not close to having an answer. I would call TiVo and hope for the best. If it can't be fixed by a power cycle, it's a real problem. Good luck.


I'm 100% certain it took the code on about the 3rd or 4th time I tried. The lights flashed like the weaknees help page indicated, then it went through the exact same cycle with error tones and such.

Dang, I bought it specifically to be able to record something early this afternoon. Guess that ain't happening now. Thank you again for the quick replies!


----------



## jstop00 (Sep 19, 2015)

Same exact issue here, brand new Roamio OTA, went through quick start and it mentioned downloading a software update, now stuck on the "One Moment...." screen/BSOD. I've tried all the kickstarts, everything passes fine and yet still comes back to the "One Moment" screen... maybe something on TiVo's side?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just guessing here, but I wonder if something in 20.5.2a is causing a problem with new units but not causing a problem with those running 20.5.2. I hope not. We'll know it there is a 20.5.2b really soon.


----------



## jstop00 (Sep 19, 2015)

So TiVo support told me to take my box back to Best Buy and buy another... I quote "Once you get stuck on 'One Moment', there's nothing we can do".

What do you think happened to the new one I picked up from Best Buy? Yep, same thing!

About to try TiVo Support again, let's hope I can elicit a more helpful response this time.


----------



## javacat (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a brand new unit that I am trying to set up and have been 'stuck' for about 3 hours now on "One Moment". I haven't even gotten to putting in the cable card and configuring it. Curious to see if a fix/workaround is going to pop up...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Just guessing here, but I wonder if something in 20.5.2a is causing a problem with new units but not causing a problem with those running 20.5.2. I hope not. We'll know it there is a 20.5.2b really soon.


My "new" refurb started up and loaded just fine and it's showing 20.5.2a, so not sure if that's the issue.

If the OP is thinking of upgrading his drive to something larger then maybe he should go ahead and try that and put in a new 1-3TB WD HDD and see if that kicks it in?

Maybe TiVo is updating their systems for the new Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> My "new" refurb started up and loaded just fine and it's showing 20.5.2a, so not sure if that's the issue.
> 
> If the OP is thinking of upgrading his drive to something larger then maybe he should go ahead and try that and put in a new 1-3TB WD HDD and see if that kicks it in?
> 
> Maybe TiVo is updating their systems for the new Bolt?


I'm getting worried. If someone has a new or refurb OTA on the way I would surely not connect the internet until the unit was fully up and see what firmware is in the box. Maybe I'll check the thread to see when this problem began and if 2a was out before or after. TiVo is not doing themselves any goodwill the way they are supporting this problem.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

new refurb from Texas? warehouse that was activated today also stuck on 'One Moment..'

crap, i knew that was too easy... it was normal until it did the major update after the mini-initial update


did we get an answer to 'does the blue circle throbber under the One Moment actually animate, if the update is progressing normally?'


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> My "new" refurb started up and loaded just fine and it's showing 20.5.2a, so not sure if that's the issue. If the OP is thinking of upgrading his drive to something larger then maybe he should go ahead and try that and put in a new 1-3TB WD HDD and see if that kicks it in? Maybe TiVo is updating their systems for the new Bolt?





JoeKustra said:


> I'm getting worried. If someone has a new or refurb OTA on the way I would surely not connect the internet until the unit was fully up and see what firmware is in the box. Maybe I'll check the thread to see when this problem began and if 2a was out before or after. TiVo is not doing themselves any goodwill the way they are supporting this problem.


I setup mine on Monday Sep 14, if that additional info helps anyone?


----------



## dfleig (Sep 14, 2015)

Same situation here but a little more data. Setup new from Best Buy roamio plus yesterday and it stuck at One Moment (no animation). Exchanged this morning from different Best Buy and it's now also stuck at One Moment (no animation). Call tech support and they said it has to be activated first so activated it and reset...still stuck at One Moment (no animation). On hold with tech support again.

This is actually my4th roamio plus in 7 days. First was dead from amazon. Second wouldn't update to latest software from 20.3 and tivo support couldn't figure it out but wouldn't replace it. Last two are above. I'm past frustrated and now just sadistically curious about how many exchanges/tivo support calls it takes for me to start liking the idea of cable company dvrs again. 

Ironically, the one tivo that sorta worked had no problems with our M-Card. For once, this isn't the cable companies fault.

David


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spittoon said:


> new refurb from Texas? warehouse that was activated today also stuck on 'One Moment..'
> 
> crap, i knew that was too easy... it was normal until it did the major update after the mini-initial update
> 
> did we get an answer to 'does the blue circle throbber under the One Moment actually animate, if the update is progressing normally?'


I think you have your answer on the circle during restart: no animation. It is, however, when the user options are applied. For me, I lose the green LED and the output changes to my fixed 1080i. It should only be there for a few seconds at most.


----------



## dfleig (Sep 14, 2015)

Support got me past the stuck One Moment screen by having me unplug everything but hdmi, wait 20 seconds the power on. It then started up, complained about it not being activated so we connected the network and connected through the Settings->Network option. It downloaded and is now loading something big (initial program info?). She mentioned that this is the second one today like this she's seen.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

well, darn... but who would take the time to code a blue circle under 'one moment' if it didn't revolve or pulse or do something...


anyway... tech supp admitted to multiple calls on new roamios hanging on 'one moment'

it took me exactly 10 mins to talk to a tech... so please call 877-367-8486 if you're getting the same error

the more people that call, the more attention this error gets

and the faster that we can use our new roamios


edit: no change after waiting one hour, then a 20 second pull-the-wall-wart poweroff

i got the normal roamio 'Starting up', then 'Just a few more minutes' (but all new for me, coming from the S3 and HD's 'sunrise horizon' splash screens)

then right back to 'One Moment"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spittoon said:


> well, darn... but who would take the time to code a blue circle under 'one moment' if it didn't revolve or pulse or do something...
> 
> i got the normal roamio 'Starting up', then 'Just a few more minutes' (but all new for me, coming from the S3 and HD's 'sunrise horizon' splash screens)
> 
> then right back to 'One Moment"


Perhaps the above trick might work. Disconnect the network and cycle the power. You should get a C130 error when (if) it gets to TiVo Central. Then reconnect the network and force a connection (if needed).


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps the above trick might work. Disconnect the network and cycle the power. You should get a C130 error when (if) it gets to TiVo Central. Then reconnect the network and force a connection (if needed).


done, but no change

i never get to T central


----------



## javacat (Sep 19, 2015)

Called into support on this. They say there are at least 30+ new activations that they have associated with this issue. Support is working on it with no ETA or workaround.

Initially they claimed it was because the unit had not been activated yet. Activation did not change anything.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

i guess that we'll just suppose it's a borked update code error of some sort...

right now, it's just sitting there showing 'one moment'

would you folks recommend that we 'one moment-ers' just power down the roamios and try again tomorrow, or let it go all night?


surely there is not an on-line 'tivo problems reported and we're working on it now' website, like all the electric companies have?

nah, that's not reasonable to think that would exist... sigh


edit: i get a momentary 'one minute', then a low error bong and the 'one moment' disappears

then immediately reappears with a slightly higher-pitched error bong, 'one moment' flashes off then on again, and remains there


----------



## jstop00 (Sep 19, 2015)

Comments from the tech I got: "there is a known issue with the latest software update"; "we are working on it; there is no known ETA at this time". Mentioned folks that were activated on TiVo.com would get an email when issue was resolved: it seems for new customers that would like to check out the system (maybe to confirm OTA reception quality) before signing up for services, you'll just have to watch until a new update is released, or keep trying until you get through.

I'm going to try again tomorrow, and then sending the Roamio OTA and Mini back to Best Buy... this whole business is showing me how they treat potential customers - not very well.


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

OP here. 

Wow.

I knew that there was something a little odd about this but had no idea that they were completely bricking their newly activated units with an update.

So it sounds like once one is bricked there's nothing that can be done?

Why would unplugging everything *but* the HDMI do anything? And why don't they have some sort of hard reset button like every other piece of internet hardware known to man? 

Crazy stuff. Enjoying the community interaction though.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

darn

no change overnight, still getting 'one moment'

prob no code monkey available to look at it until monday



curtl said:


> Why would unplugging everything *but* the HDMI do anything?


time-honored standard troubleshooting request, to eliminate any issues possibly coming from peripherals



curtl said:


> And why don't they have some sort of hard reset button like every other piece of internet hardware known to man?


prob cost savings?

or tradition, since no tivo of mine has ever had one since the dawn of tivo time

but some most all traditions are stupid



curtl said:


> Crazy stuff. Enjoying the community interaction though.


it's a fun forum... been a member here for 15 years, but i've forgotten my original username and long since stopped using the email addy that i originally used, so i had to sign up anew


----------



## okambi (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning. First time TiVo owner, first post.

Thank you to everyone else that has posted about this issue, for a while I thought I was having terrible luck buying a series of broken Tivos. I am on my third in as many days with all the same issues.

Setup seems to go very well until the critical update and then after 2 error tones I get only the One Moment ring of death.

I have tried two kickstart codes for Roamio this morning, both took it seems but still the same issue. Code 52 for Emergency Software Reinstall and code 56 for Software Install. I was rewarded with the alternating green and amber lights then it restarted after each code I tried and has returned to the One Moment screen.

Thank you to everyone that contributes to this community.


----------



## natalrem (Aug 8, 2007)

There might be another specific thread but wanted to Share that my Roamio Plus which I started attempting to install last Thursday has the same problem.
I tried the kickstart codes as well.
I "chat" with Zacchary, Niles and Jennifer from TiVo and got the same "working on it", "no ETA", "will fix with an upgrade" answers.

Right now I'm plundering returning the Roamio and mini ( since my Premiere and HDs won't support it) and going with the Fios DVR

Or wait to see if though it doesn't fully boot up the Roamio will pick up the upgrade.

I share the surprise of no public acknowledge as well (nothing on Twitter, Facebook or the TiVo site) when this must be affecting all new custumers.
If I had not had Tivos since the beginning I'b be done already.


----------



## pagecr (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks all for posting this folks. As a new user, of course I would assume it is something that I am doing wrong, now I know I can just wait for a solution.... let's hope it isn't too long!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pagecr said:


> Thanks all for posting this folks. As a new user, of course I would assume it is something that I am doing wrong, now I know I can just wait for a solution.... let's hope it isn't too long!


I'm sure you have called or at least emailed TiVo? It only takes a minute. Or so.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

pagecr said:


> Thanks all for posting this folks. As a new user, of course I would assume it is something that I am doing wrong, now I know I can just wait for a solution.... let's hope it isn't too long!


call cust support yourself if you're having an issue, in order for tivo to know the full magnitude of the issue


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm sure you have called or at least emailed TiVo? It only takes a minute. Or so.


+1

Complain, don't just sit back waiting for it to fix itself. TiVo needs to know how many people are experiencing a problem. The more complaints, the more effort will be put on fixing it.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

yesterday's post on official tivo forum reporting identical issue is very short

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11268420&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560

as tivo cust support doesn't include reports from this non-official tivo website, please either call cust serv yourself or create an id and post there

every 'vote' counts, so vote early and vote often!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess TiVo could have worse timing on this problem, but I'm not sure how. Wait until Monday. It's not just OTA. Also, perhaps it's not related to the 20.5.2a update? Installing new software has worked out just fine for the airlines recently.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

last i heard was '40+' new boxes in 'one moment' limbo...

sadly, in the big scheme of things, 40+ isn't enough to move the needle to get some coder to look at it over the weekend


edit: currently on hold for trouble ticket status and/or to get a ticket started... current estimated hold is 10 minutes


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

spittoon said:


> yesterday's post on official tivo forum reporting identical issue is very short
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11268420&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560
> 
> ...


I've put my data point in over there as well.


----------



## okambi (Sep 20, 2015)

Posted on the TiVo site as well and am on hold to talk to someone again, 10 minutes...


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

2 day old tivo trouble ticket - trd000350

no escalation at this time...

ask tech support to roll your call up under that umbrella tkt


----------



## okambi (Sep 20, 2015)

Talked to tech, no ETA for the known issue with new boxes. Gave me Trend Number TRD000350 to call tomorrow afternoon for an update.


----------



## alexmack (Sep 20, 2015)

spittoon said:


> last i heard was '40+' new boxes in 'one moment' limbo...
> 
> sadly, in the big scheme of things, 40+ isn't enough to move the needle to get some coder to look at it over the weekend


I am in the same boat. Rebooted TiVo Roamio a numerous times and tried a few kickstart codes and nothing works. I see that people are trying to replace boxes with no luck. I would think how many people just don't call tech. support and simply return the box. TiVo must solve this problem - it gives bad first impression for people, lost sales, all these returns would pile up as well.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

and magically... i'm up and activated!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

spittoon said:


> and magically... i'm up and activated!


Did TiVo do anything to make that so?


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah dude, don't leave us hangin'! What did you do, just power cycle constantly?


----------



## jstop00 (Sep 19, 2015)

Still getting the "One Moment" message here... what'd you do to get yours up and running?


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

not a single clue why i'm working, it was still hanging on 'one moment' when i checked it at about 6 pm sunday, so i pulled the wall wart for the twentieth time.

i brushed my teeth and heard the first error bong from the bathroom, but not the second. 
i walked back in to see Tivo Central!

during my sunday noontime call to CS, i did move the sub over from my old dead s3 to the new roamio, but others reported that activation didn't help them... and my roamio was now complaining about not being activated, so i forced an update (looong long update)

and i was activated with full features and guide!

what a new world! so many new streamlined features!

i did a quick dozen 1passes off the top of my head, in just a couple of minutes using the categories and the enormously helpful NBC/ABC/CBS/etc groupings 

i'm just so effing pleased! the UI is now so much faster...


now comes the task of training my wife how to use the new UI after 15+ years of using the old one...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spittoon said:


> and magically... i'm up and activated!


Still running 20.5.2a?


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

I was able to get mine up and running by activating at the Tivo website, then powering up once, letting it go to the One Moment screen, power cycling and letting it boot up again with success. 

So I guess that is the process. Odd that they can't seem to figure it out and fix it.


----------



## jstop00 (Sep 19, 2015)

Using the same process as curtl, I was able to get in as well... it would indeed appear we have a workaround. 

BTW, for anyone considering, I was told by the rep that today is the last day for the sweet $250 lifetime subscription deal (although I'll have to return my TiVo to Best Buy and purchase direct from TiVo in order to take advantage of the deal, because customer experience).


----------



## natalrem (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you so much for the help
Loving the UI so far


----------



## curtl (Sep 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Still running 20.5.2a?


Yes that is the version my unit is running.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

it's interesting that, hours after CS activation, my roamio was still hung on 'one moment' 
when i rebooted, it struggled past the initial 'one moment' into T Central, but still showed as inactive, but otherwise working as close to normal as an unactivated tivo could

after large, long update, it popped up immediately fully activated, so... there's that

i'm loving the quick restarts, compared to the 8-9 minute restarts from my previous s1, s2, s3 and HD

UI was somewhat difficult to intuit, but easier when i turned on the 'recordings' checkbox in TC

very very pleased with the changes, overall!


----------



## Chayse (Sep 23, 2015)

This is still happening as of today. I just got my first Tivo. Ran through guided setup, after it downloads the update and installs it reboots and goes through a few scenes of 'almost there' before finally getting to the 'one moment' screen. very frustrated. you can hear what seem like error tones. as soon as you get that, you know you are done for. tried rebooting several times so far with only the HDMI connected. no luck. Have not called Tivo support yet. going to try a little while longer before I give up.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Chayse said:


> This is still happening as of today. I just got my first Tivo. Ran through guided setup, after it downloads the update and installs it reboots and goes through a few scenes of 'almost there' before finally getting to the 'one moment' screen. very frustrated. you can hear what seem like error tones. as soon as you get that, you know you are done for. tried rebooting several times so far with only the HDMI connected. no luck. Have not called Tivo support yet. going to try a little while longer before I give up.


Did you do this?

>>>>>


curtl said:


> I was able to get mine up and running by activating at the Tivo website, then powering up once, letting it go to the One Moment screen, power cycling and letting it boot up again with success. So I guess that is the process. Odd that they can't seem to figure it out and fix it.


<<<<<


----------



## gregvaughan (Feb 16, 2002)

Just to add my experience. Last week bought a new Roamio and got the dreaded Wait one moment after the update. Did a search, but at that point there wasn't a thread on it. Rather than hassle with customer service I just returned it to Amazon and requested a new one. They were temporarily out of stock so I got it today. Same thing happened again, so I did another search and found this thread. I went ahead and activated it based on one of the reports (I didn't do that last time), and after waiting an hour and rebooting it seems to work (the previous one was rebooted several times over 2 days without success).


----------



## Chayse (Sep 23, 2015)

No, I did not activate it yet. I'm kind of loathe to put money out for something that may not actually work. Being in IT, if a patch I put out did this, the first thing I would do is roll it back so more folks didn't have the issue on brand new units. It leaves a really poor taste for people just jumping on board.

i'm about to go out for the day, when i get back, I may try the activation. it seems that is the only way things are going to work at this point.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I got same issue, sadly, after trying to activate my new TiVo. I've been away for 6 years as our building switched to DirecTV, and finally came back ... wow ...
Anyway, I contacted support, and was told that I will need to activate Tivo first, to bypass this issue, then restart several times.
I activated the box, rebooted, got same issue, pulled HDMI cable, rebooted, then after 10 minutes plugged HDMI back, and it worked fine, so the box is functional right now.


----------



## Chayse (Sep 23, 2015)

I bit the bullet and activated yesterday. I was away from the house for about 6 hours after I activated. Came home and was able to finish the guided setup and have the unit up and running. So, again, they are forcing people to activate and pay money before you can even have the ability to see if it works. Again, they need to either pull the the current update, or get the the fix into place really fast.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Chayse said:


> I bit the bullet and activated yesterday. I was away from the house for about 6 hours after I activated. Came home and was able to finish the guided setup and have the unit up and running. So, again, they are forcing people to activate and pay money before you can even have the ability to see if it works. Again, they need to either pull the the current update, or get the the fix into place really fast.


There's always the 30 day money back option if you don't like it. I'm not saying that they didn't screw up 20.5.2a somehow as it relates to new units, but I doubt that it was intentional.


----------



## RicardoGD (Sep 28, 2015)

Another vote for fixed several hours after activation.


----------

